# UKC reg



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I found out how to stop people from taking an AKC limited dog and registering the puppy UKC and getting breeding rights....(I know a contract will stop MOST people and careful screening MAY get the rest).

1) Register both parents with UKC

2) Register the litter with UKC

3) Withhold the UKC papers..when they try to do a single registration on the puppy, UKC will deny the registration because the litter was registered.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

UKC is United Kennel Club correct? there is also the Universal Kennel Club that I find questionable & I think possibly any person can get away with registering their dog with Continental or Universal that couldn't otherwise be registered with the AKC or UKC. I didn't know that the UKC would register with "full rights" from the Limited AKC paperwork. Very interesting.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

3dogs said:


> UKC is United Kennel Club correct? there is also the Universal Kennel Club that I find questionable & I think possibly any person can get away with registering their dog with Continental or Universal that couldn't otherwise be registered with the AKC or UKC. I didn't know that the UKC would register with "full rights" from the Limited AKC paperwork. Very interesting.


UKC is United Kennel Club is the registry that I am talking about. UKC register with "full rights":, they do not have a limited registration...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I find that interesting since they must be going around the issue somehow. My Spoo is on LIMITED registration with the UKC & my OT is on Full Registration with both AKC & UKC. I am not sure how somebody would be able to use the AKC Limited & then turn around & get full rights to the UKC. I will have to look into that. I have hd 2 mixes & 1 pure all registered UKC Limited. I soon will have 1 more mix with UKC Limited registration as well. Well worth looking into. Have you noticed though that people will still breed their dogs with no papers saying they never got them or they will register with "other" registry & breed as well.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

My understanding is...i they can verify the pedigree the dog will get full with UKC, otherwise ity is like the AKC PAL program. I checked on the UKC website and they state that they do not reconize limited on the AKC registration.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking about this just not long ago when I was looking to register Vegas to show in UKC altered. All I had to do is write up his pedigree and send it in and he would be UKC registered, altered or intact. Don't even have to have the parents UKC registered. Scary.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

But, if the parents were UKC registered and they registered the litter, then with held the registration, UKC would not give registration because the liitter was registered.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

True, but why would breeders that are interested in just AKC worry about the UKC at all?


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

That is how you stop people from breeding and registering your puppy against your wishes.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I know spaying/neutering of puppies is the one way to protect your puppies and your line (I don't agree with the spaying and neutering of puppies but that is another thread) but this is just another tool to keep people honest.....

There is a thread on the UKC forum about someone wanting to register their AKC limited dog for possible showing, and someone posted about registering your litter UKC to prevent that and I wanted to share the info....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> True, but why would breeders that are interested in just AKC worry about the UKC at all?


Because puppies on limited AKC registration could be registered by the owners with full UKC registration. Those dogs could then be bred with their puppies able to have full UKC registration. Many people haven't a clue about the difference between AKC and UKC, so a dog with papers would be a dog with papers. As UKC gains hold with the public its status increases and there is no stigma with a UKC only registration. I think it is smart for breeders to take the UKC loophole seriously and register all their litters in both AKC and UKC. You do not have to give the buyers the UKC papers, but it protects you from the occasional unscrupulous buyer. 

My breeder gave me both limited AKC and UKC papers with her as coowner on UKC. It was done that way with the understanding that the limited AKC would be changed to full after all testing came out well. It protects her and her line by doing it that way. She has ensured that no dog of hers would be bred without testing and without her approval of the sire because I could not register any puppies under the limited without her changing it to full and I could not register a litter by myself under UKC. See?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

duplicate oops


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

O.K. I have to say I love UKC because they recognized that mutt dogs could compete in obedience & agility & they let us while AKC snubbed up their noses at those of us with Mutts stating that the AKC was a Purebreed Registry. For that reason I have always given the AKC a black mark in my book. I swear the only reason they are allowing now is because of the money. Now, that this UKC topic has come to light I have to say "Shame on the UKC" Limited from the AKC should be Limited in the UKC as well. 

Now to help me out does Limited AKC do they still give you a pedigree if you ask/pay for one? I guess that is how people are then going over to UKC to register their dog with full rights, correct??


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Now to help me out does Limited AKC do they still give you a pedigree if you ask/pay for one? I guess that is how people are then going over to UKC to register their dog with full rights, correct?? You must register the litter UKC and withhold the UKC registration form on the puppy. If you do that, then no one else can register a litter that has already been registered...hope that make sense.

If you want to register a dog with the UKC you send in a copy of the AKC registration and a 3 generation pedigree along with the fee to UKC.

For the record, I love the UKC and I have 2 champions with them. I love the fact that spoos are gun dogs and can be shown in a sporting clip.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Liafast said:


> For the record, I love the UKC and I have 2 champions with them. I love the fact that spoos are gun dogs and can be shown in a sporting clip.


Me, too! I also love that they are interested in working types as well as stylish types. They really check those mouths to make sure they can hold a duck, too. I also like that they accept a standard poodle as anything over 15 inches, so they have swooped the moyen into the fold without adding a fourth category. Of course, that does allow a full size standard to be beat by a 19 incher on occasion.


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait... you mean I can show my spoo in a normal clip and without 12 inches of hair in conformation???? Tell me more PLEASE!!!

And sorry but I am very ignorant here... I do my own grooming and have since we got Cale, he's always been clipped short (except when we went hunting this fall, I grew him out and guess what he is going thru the coat change... YIKES what a mess!!), so I really don't know what 'qualifies' as a sporting clip. I looked at google and got more confused.... help please (I'll post in grooming too)


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

You can show spoos with hair as short as 1 inch all over the body. UKC understands that spoos are hunting dogs...Here is a link to the UKC breed standard on the spoo...United Kennel Club: Standard Poodle (Revised July 1, 2009)

Also they DO NOT allow any hair product on the coat...no wigs, hairspray, chalk, nose blacking..........


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

UKC is tremendous fun and an owner is able to show their own dog. The judges are often the same judges as AKC (at least here they are). No handlers, no spray, etcetera. I have seen dogs shown in all manner of clips, even the Miami! They try to look beyond the clip at the dog, but do check hair quality. 

Do try it! I had a blast doing it with my girl. They accept partis, but they are shown in a different class from solids. The partis and solids do compete against one another in the gun dog group. The shows are MUCH smaller and there are a lot of unusual dogs shown there.


----------

